# Angelfish seems to have a white spot on it



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

So I have recently set up a 55 for my dad. It has a tetra whisper 60 on it. Ammonia and nitrites are 0 and nitrates are around 5ppm. I think this might be some sort of fungus. My question is what do I do? I don't have a quarantine tank so should I get melafix and pimafix and just dose the whole tank? Wouldn't this kill the bacteria? I also just learned a black and yellow molly just up and died last night. It was fine the past few days. Thanks for the help. Here is a pic: It is on the top of the fish by the top fin. \Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## getme38 (Jun 22, 2013)

The World Angelfish Forum - FAQ: Angelfish FAQ
read this...its about diseases in angelfish and the medicine of aquarium wont kill bacteria


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I looked at the angelfish forum but it is closed to new members. Are there other ones that are open? I have three angels I would like to keep happy.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I just checked that link and it works for me. It brought me right to the angel fish diseases and I was able to browse the rest of the site without being a member


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Oh I know, I looked at everything, just a shame you can't join.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw that website last night as well. Ok so I just added 1 cup (48tsp) of salt to the 55G cause the ich has showed up as well. So this should help kill any nasties in the tank. I guess now its just a waiting game.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I have used Kosher salt in the past with great success.


----------

